# Breeding f2 mini nubian to smaller does



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so in February I bought an f2 mini nubian. I absolutely love my max! He is super friendly, although sometimes I have to watch him because he gets too friendly with me. Lol

I bought him to breed to my two nubian doelings and probably my saneen doeling. Well I lost one of the nubians, after she aborted her kids from my pygmy buck.

I really don't like my pygmy buck. He does not have much success with getting does pregnant and 3 out of 4 that he did get aborted about 3 months along. Also he is very dominate Carmel color and throws nothing but carmel. So I'm considering using max on my pygmy and pygmy/Nigerian cross does. He is between 2-6 inches taller than the does and between 5-20 lbs heavier. Do you think he is too big for them? His dam was an f1 mini nubian and she was pretty small. His sire was a HUGE nubian. And she had max just fine.

This is max with my pygmy Nigerian cross sweetie when she was heavy pregnant. He is barely bigger than her. The other doe has been sold as she was a hermaphrodite but is about the same size as all my other does.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If 3 out of 4 does aborted, I would actually look into chlamydia or another similar abortive disease to make sure your herd doesn't have anything (prevent more heartbreak).


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes we have looked into chlamydia as the cause and everyone got doses of LA 200. We have been instructed to give LA200 at breeding this year and again at 3 month mark. But the abortions weren't the only problem. 3 aborted and one had a successful birth. 3 others didn't take at all and he ran with them for 90 days! And I really want more color as all he throws is carmel and I kept his carmel daughter out of the black female pictured.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe Chlyamidia can cause some infertility issues in bucks. I would treat all the goats, I think you have to give oxytetracycline (I believe that's the right one) 1cc per 25lbs for 5 days.

As for your question, I personally don't like using any buck who has a bigger breed on a purebred mini doe, but him being an F2 I would imagine is safer than an F1, though I'd still prefer to keep in their size range. Even a normal sized single kid can be very big sometimes. What is the size difference between your does and your preferred buck?


----------

